# skull painting



## nicholswildart (Jan 6, 2008)

Here are some samples of skull painting I have started doing. I can do anything from corporate logos to original designs. I would really like to do some bear, elk, mulies, mountain lion sheep or goats. Hint Hint! I am in Kansas City and have only done whitetails so far. Give me feedback and let me know what you think! Enjoy!


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Hartley1998 (Nov 14, 2004)

Very nice also. How do you tape off the teeth?


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## nicholswildart (Jan 6, 2008)

Hartley1998 said:


> Very nice also. How do you tape off the teeth?


I hand paint around the teeth. I am going to airbrush the teeth on future ones for a little change.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

that looks awesome.. i have one i want to send you... its on a fake skull, but shouldn't matter...
how much we talkin? $$$


----------



## doob (Nov 29, 2009)

those skulls look amazing!!!


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

ya how much$


----------

